# StaffPad key commands



## borisb2 (Nov 19, 2020)

just saw that windows users have M and S for mute and solo in StaffPad.

Why do we iPadPro users dont get that luxury? I really like using key commands (play, rewind etc.) with the smart keyboard and iPad Pro ..

or maybe thats coming?


----------



## jonathanparham (Nov 21, 2020)

probably because it was started on PC


----------

